
Northern white rhino dies in US, leaving only three alive - grahamel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-34897767
======
DrScump
Another source, posted to HN earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10613392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10613392)

~~~
grahamel
yeah sorry, only saw that after posting

------
TazeTSchnitzel
The title should probably have an "a" prepended so it's not misleading if you
see the first part.

